# Going into surgery @ 6AM Tomorrow



## MJRusso (May 25, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the advice in the other thread. Getting up at the crack of dawn to get cut. Wish me luck.

Oh, one last question: what did you all use to care for your incision, and for those of you who had a drain, how long was in in before being removed? Thanks!

~Mike


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, good luck. I'll be thinking of you.

I did nothing for my incision for about three months. Then I used mederma for scar massage.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I did not have a drain - my incision is 3/4 inch long.

Keep ice on it - stay ahead of the pain.

I rubbed vit E oil on mine and did the Midura strips.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Best wishes!!!!

I used Aveeno moisturizer on my incision...but you won't want to use anything for at least 10-14 days. Give it time to close up first.

My drain was removed after 3 days. Bring a button-down shirt with front pockets, just in case you leave with a drain...you can put it in the pocket.

Sending successful surgery vibes your way!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I want to wish you all the best! My scar is about 6 inches long. You won't need to worry about massaging oil in for a little while. I used Vit E oil. It is pretty much invisible now.


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good luck!!!! Keep us posted on your recovery, hope it's a quick one  I'll be in your shoes in a couple months.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You'll do great!!! Most people don't have drains. Remember to ICE ICE and ICE your neck baby (Ha!) to keep the swelling down and promote healing. Remeber that it takes time to heal, so be good to yourself and be patient.

My surgeon recommended Scar Zone and Silcone Scar Sheets (sold only by CVS). The combo worked GREAT and after three months my scar looked awesome. A year later you can't even see it. Put the Scar Zone cream on your incision (after the surgy strips are removed) three or four times a day and after each time put the scar sheet over it. I left my scar sheet on 24 hours a day for about a month and it did wonders and looked great.

Prayers for a successful surgery. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MJRusso said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for the advice in the other thread. Getting up at the crack of dawn to get cut. Wish me luck.
> 
> Oh, one last question: what did you all use to care for your incision, and for those of you who had a drain, how long was in in before being removed? Thanks!
> 
> ~Mike


Mike...............wishing you all the best!!!


----------



## MJRusso (May 25, 2012)

TT is done. I felt miserable waking up in recovery, but I'm a little better now. Still some pain. Chilling in my room now and can't wait to go home in the morning. Calcium level post-surgery is holding ok (I started eating Tums a week prior). The tumor was sitting right on a vain to my voice box, but the removed it without issue. My voice is fine. Tumor was confirmed Papillary Carcinoma. RAI down the road. Yay.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Woo-Hoo!!!! HUGE step out of the way. So glad you got this done!

Sounds like you're doing pretty well, all things considered. Glad to see it. Get a good night's sleep if you can. (It will be hard...the hospital is the last place in the world to get rest.)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Congrats to having it done!! Sounds like you had a great surgeon and things went very well. Hope the night speeds by and you get to go home soon.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad to hear! Hope you will be able to go home and rest in comfort there.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hoping you are feeling much, much better today!


----------



## MJRusso (May 25, 2012)

Well, got home about 2pm this afternoon and I'm finally getting some rest. I wasn't getting ANY at the hospital! Percs/soar throat spray and ice is helping me manage the pain for now. I had a drain in but it was removed just before I was released. Here's my one day after the surgery pic:









Going back to see the surgeon Tuesday at 1pm so he can do what he needs to do with the sutures. No hormone therapy yet. Insurance has me going back to my Primary to be referred to an Endo to keep the process going.

.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks good, in a fresh-from-surgery sort of way.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess my incision was about 4" long. It was stitched internally and glued externally and the drain was removed the day after surgery.

I honestly never did anything as far as caring for my scar. Mine didn't hurt but it was sensitive to being touched for several months. At some point I started putting Olay moisturizer on my neck when I'd put it on my face but mine has healed beautifully. At 65, I don't think it was too great a stretch to bury my scar in a wrinkle!!

I hope you'll recuperate quickly, get the other treatments behind you and get back to the things you enjoy doing. It's 100 degrees in the shade here - a good time to stay inside, stay cool and regain your strength.


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad to hear all went well & hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MJRusso said:


> TT is done. I felt miserable waking up in recovery, but I'm a little better now. Still some pain. Chilling in my room now and can't wait to go home in the morning. Calcium level post-surgery is holding ok (I started eating Tums a week prior). The tumor was sitting right on a vain to my voice box, but the removed it without issue. My voice is fine. Tumor was confirmed Papillary Carcinoma. RAI down the road. Yay.


I sure am glad you got that TT and I know you are too! So much cancer lately! I am sorry but the good news is that it is out and you will have RAI and you will be good to go.

Better than ever!!!


----------



## MJRusso (May 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

3 days post-op and I'm feeling pretty good. Pain is gone, just a little soar now and I'm only taking Tylenol for it. Ready to get back to eating good old solid food today! All in all, I'd say recovery is going extremely well. I'm still spending most of my time resting up in bed with tv and computer time, but I get up and do things here and there.

I am noticing a few changes though. Food doesn't taste the same. My wife brought me some mashed potatoes and gravy from KFC, which I LOVE, but it didn't taste good to me at all and I was done with it after a few bites. Apple juice is way too strong, like there's something stronger than apples in there that makes it taste horrible. And of course, I have the brain fog going on too. Can't concentrate very well.

Anyway, although I feel OK now, I am wondering how long it takes for hypo symptoms to start coming on post TT? I'm not taking any hormone meds right now. Waiting to see an ENDO.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MJRusso said:


> Well, got home about 2pm this afternoon and I'm finally getting some rest. I wasn't getting ANY at the hospital! Percs/soar throat spray and ice is helping me manage the pain for now. I had a drain in but it was removed just before I was released. Here's my one day after the surgery pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa!! You had some surgery there and look at those staples! You are one scary dude right now!

All kidding aside; bless your heart and I sure hope you feel better and real soon!


----------



## thyroidcrazy (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello,

I wanted to say good luck with your surgery in the AM!!!! I will be in the same boat here to!!! Keep us updated!!!

Lisa


----------

